# $2.76 for 8 miles



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Is there really someone who would do this?


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Only costs $4.70 to deliver... It’s the deal of a lifetime!


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Some idiot will take it ?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I wouldn't do any ride for $2.76 not even if it's a mile.

Some crackhead might do it but no rational person would.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I see DoorDash has adapted Uber's Starvation Wage model.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

In one word, yes.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

This is why legislation is needed in cities and states


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Deliver by 7:20am too?

Heck no.

If it’s before 9-10am or after 10-11pm the charge should be quad tripled.

No delivery service offers that, and rightly so.

So if they want that stuff that early or that late, $$$$$.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

tmart said:


> This is why legislation is needed in cities and states


.....or drivers could just say "no" when they get these requests.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> .....or drivers could just say "no" when they get these requests.


If you say no "too often" to Doordash they punish you.


----------



## GruveRecords (Nov 3, 2017)

Check the Facebook groups. So many desperate, clueless idiots that will accept any offer thrown at them because they think they have to.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> If you say no "too often" to Doordash they punish you.


By paying you less?

LOLOLOLOLllllllllllllll


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

It just took effect today in my area. So far in like 3 hours of work the lowest I saw was $4.

Overall, I’m kinda satisfied. Felt like if you skip the crappy ones you’ll get some $7-$11 in there. That was a rarity before. But of course this is just the beginning. I’m sure this will fluctuate as more and more drivers join in and accept those offers.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

tmart said:


> This is why legislation is needed in cities and states


Yup! From ride sharing to delivery, These app companies are getting ridiculous.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> By paying you less?
> 
> LOLOLOLOLllllllllllllll


They punish drivers with timeouts or by sending them nothing but horrible offers like that one.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trek Shuffler said:


> View attachment 356533
> 
> 
> Is there really someone who would do this?


RIDICULOUS !

I WOULD GET $3.70 ON MILEAGE ALONE FOR THAT DELIVERING PIZZA !

THEN PAY

THEN TIPS !

PROBABLY UPWARDS OF $13.00


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Trek Shuffler said:


> View attachment 356533
> 
> 
> Is there really someone who would do this?


I've seen mentally impaired drivers out there.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

I don't believe that's legit.

Either DD made a mistake or it's Photoshopped.


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

Trek Shuffler said:


> View attachment 356533
> 
> 
> Is there really someone who would do this?


in Michigan at least 5 drivers they will fight to take this trip


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Trek Shuffler said:


> View attachment 356533
> 
> 
> Is there really someone who would do this?


hell no


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Trek Shuffler said:


> Is there really someone who would do this?


I'll take a low-ball offer sometimes if I'm done for the day and it takes me in the direction of home, but I wouldn't take this even for that purpose. I would rather dead-mile home. $2.76 isn't even worth the time that it takes to walk into the restaurant and walk to the customer's door. The only way that I would accept this would be if they could drop the order in through my sunroof as I am driving by the restaurant and then I can chuck it out my window at the customer's door as I drive by their house.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Trek Shuffler said:


> View attachment 356533
> 
> 
> Is there really someone who would do this?


Ya , I don't get it. They rarely tip and you can't count on it. I would never do that


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I'll take a low-ball offer sometimes if I'm done for the day and it takes me in the direction of home, but I wouldn't take this even for that purpose. I would rather dead-mile home. $2.76 isn't even worth the time that it takes to walk into the restaurant and walk to the customer's door. The only way that I would accept this would be if they could drop the order in through my sunroof as I am driving by the restaurant and then I can chuck it out my window at the customer's door as I drive by their house.


hey don't give them any sunroof ideas, their already thinking of doing food delivery drones to land on your car roof :

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...-via-drones-may-be-closer-than-you-think/amp/


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> In one word, yes.


After the drive and gas wearand tear on the car..you're losing money. Bad business move


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Trek Shuffler said:


> View attachment 356533
> 
> 
> Is there really someone who would do this?


Yea a driver with a taste for some Cracker Barrel.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> After the drive and gas wearand tear on the car..*you're losing money.* *Bad business move*


I know that..........ants don't. Nor do they care.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Tip is included. Sounds like a Uber business model.

I rather accept a Walmart pick-up going down a block or so for $2.29.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> After the drive and gas wearand tear on the car..you're losing money. Bad business move


Uber's business model is to pass on the expenses and the liabilities to the worker


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> The only way that I would accept this would be if they could drop the order in through my sunroof as I am driving by the restaurant and then I can chuck it out my window at the customer's door as I drive by their house.


----------

